# copyright vs. intellectual property rights



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2009)

Διαβάζω στην Βικιπαιδεία "διανοητική ιδιοκτησία" ως απόδοση του intellectual property. 

Διανοητική ιδιοκτησία ονομάζουμε τα δικαιώματα των δημιουργών που προκύπτουν από τη δημιουργία ενός προϊόντος του νου, το οποίο έτσι αντιμετωπίζεται ως άυλο περιουσιακό στοιχείο. H διανοητική ιδιοκτησία διακρίνεται σε δύο κατηγορίες:

* Τη Βιομηχανική ιδιοκτησία, που περιλαμβάνει τα διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας (εφευρέσεις), τα υποδείγματα χρησιμότητας (μικρές εφευρέσεις), τα δικαιώματα επί φυτικών ποικιλιών αλλά και τα σήματα, τα βιομηχανικά σχέδια και τις προστατευόμενες γεωγραφικές ονομασίες προελεύσεως.
* Την Πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, που προστατεύει κυρίως έργα λογοτεχνίας και τέχνης, όπως βιβλία, θέατρο, ζωγραφική, γλυπτική, φωτογραφία, αρχιτεκτονική, αλλά και το λογισμικό και με συγγενικά δικαιώματα τις ηχογραφήσεις, τις εκτελέσεις και παραστάσεις έργων, ραδιοφωνικά και τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα.

Το World Intellectual Property Organization το μεταφράζει Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Διανοητικής Ιδιοκτησίας (με 272 αποτελέσματα στο Google έναντι 726 για τον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμό Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας).

4000 αποτελέσματα για την Διανοητική Ιδιοκτησία και 691.000 για την Πνευματική. Πώς σας φαίνονται τα παραπάνω; Μήπως να το έβαζα στις μεταφραστικές γκάφες; Για ποιο λόγο γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ βιομηχανικής και πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας υπό τον όρο-ομπρέλλα "διανοητική ιδιοκτησία";


----------



## NatCat (Feb 16, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται περί γκάφας. Στη νομική ορολογία ο όρος "διανοητική ιδιοκτησία" δεν απαντά πουθενά.

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα γιατί στα ελληνικά έχει επικρατήσει το γνωστικό αντικείμενο της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας να περιλαμβάνει και τη βιομηχανική ιδιοκτησία (π.χ. ευρεσιτεχνίες) ενώ ταυτόχρονα σημαίνει και τα δικαιώματα του δημιουργού με βάση της Σύμβαση της Βέρνης (αυτό που στα αγγλικά αναφέρεται ως copyrights). Αλλά η απάντηση στο πρόβλημα δεν είναι η διανοητική ιδιοκτησία.

Το συγκεκριμένο λήμμα της Wikipedia δεν είναι καλογραμμένο και περιέχει ανακρίβειες.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα γιατί στα ελληνικά έχει επικρατήσει το γνωστικό αντικείμενο της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας να περιλαμβάνει και τη βιομηχανική ιδιοκτησία (π.χ. ευρεσιτεχνίες) ενώ ταυτόχρονα σημαίνει και τα δικαιώματα του δημιουργού με βάση της Σύμβαση της Βέρνης (αυτό που στα αγγλικά αναφέρεται ως copyrights).



Αυτό υποψιάστηκα κι εγώ, ότι δηλ. προσπαθεί να διαχωρίσει τα δύο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν το καταφέρνει με μεγάλη επιτυχία και το "λάθος" έχει αρχίσει και διαδίδεται.


----------



## NatCat (Feb 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> [...] το "λάθος" έχει αρχίσει και διαδίδεται.



Πρόκειται περί λάθους χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Ίσως θα έπρεπε οι κύκλοι των ασχολούμενων με την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία να υιοθετήσουν τη διάκριση. Για την ώρα, πάντως, αν πεις "διανοητική ιδιοκτησία" σε ένα συνέδριο, θα σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες ή θα θεωρήσουν ότι σπούδασες στο εξωτερικό δεν ξέρεις την ελληνική ορολογία.


----------



## anef (Feb 16, 2009)

Μια που θίξατε το θέμα, όταν έχετε και τα δύο σε μια μετάφραση, και το_ intellectual property _και το _copyright_, πώς τα διαχωρίζετε;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση και αν πρέπει να διαχωριστεί. Copyright είναι τα δικαιώματα. Μπορεί και δικαίωμα του δημιουργού.


----------



## NatCat (Feb 16, 2009)

Δύσκολο ζήτημα. Η έννοια του _copyright _δεν υπάρχει στο ελληνικό δίκαιο ως επιμέρους έννοια της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Στην Ελλάδα μιλάμε γενικά για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Έτσι, αποδίδουμε με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα και τη χρήση του κειμένου. Αν το κείμενο πρέπει να μεταφραστεί σε ατμόσφαιρα common law (π.χ. σύμβαση που διέπεται από το αγγλικό δίκαιο), δεν γλιτώνουμε την αναφορά του copyright σε παρένθεση. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, η απόδοση ως _πνευματικά δικαιώματα_ (ή _δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας)_ συνήθως μας καλύπτει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Πρόκειται για προσπάθεια να ευθυγραμμιστούμε με την αγγλοσαξονική ορολογία.

Έτσι ο Χάρτης των Θεμελιωδών Δικαιωμάτων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης αναφέρει ότι «Η διανοητική ιδιοκτησία προστατεύεται». Ο όρος εμφανίζεται και σε άλλα σημεία διεθνών συνθηκών για να μεταφράσει το intellectual property, π.χ. «Για τη διευκόλυνση της βιομηχανικής συνεργασίας, τα κράτη μέλη θα προστατεύουν τη διανοητική ιδιοκτησία σύμφωνα με τα σχετικά διεθνή πρότυπα» (ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ 30.10.2003).

Μπορούμε δηλαδή να δούμε δύο μεταφραστικές προσεγγίσεις: όταν αναφερόμαστε στο εθνικό δίκαιο, να διατηρούμε τους όρους που χρησιμοποιούν οι δικοί μας νόμοι, αλλά όταν διεθνοποιείται το γραπτό μας να παίζουμε ανάμεσα στη διανοητική και την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία. Σε αυτό το πνεύμα είναι σωστό το κείμενο της Wikipedia και ίσως θα έπρεπε να προτιμήσουμε το «Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Διανοητικής Ιδιοκτησίας» γιατί πιο πιθανό είναι να προσαρμόσουμε στο μέλλον τις δικές μας διατυπώσεις στις διεθνείς παρά το αντίθετο. Το κείμενο της Wikipedia είναι ελλιπές στο βαθμό που δεν παρουσιάζει τη σχετική ελληνική νομοθεσία (οπότε θα βλέπαμε και τη δική μας ορολογία).


----------



## NatCat (Feb 16, 2009)

nickel, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Είναι πιθανό (και θεμιτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου) στο μέλλον να καθιερωθεί η διανοητική ιδιοκτησία και στο εσωτερικό δίκαιο. Στο μεταξύ, επικρατεί αρκετή σύγχυση (βλ. π.χ. εδώ, όπου οι όροι πνευματική και διανοητική ιδιοκτησία τελικά χρησιμοποιούνται αδιακρίτως).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2009)

Νόμος: http://www.acci.gr/ecomm/legal/pdf/2121a.pdf
Για το copyright όταν γίνεται σαφής διάκριση με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα, εγώ προτιμώ το «δικαίωμα αποκλειστικής εκμετάλλευσης».


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Στο μεταξύ, επικρατεί αρκετή σύγχυση (βλ. π.χ. εδώ, όπου οι όροι πνευματική και διανοητική ιδιοκτησία τελικά χρησιμοποιούνται αδιακρίτως).



Είναι λογικό και αναπόφευκτο, σε μια ενδιάμεση περίοδο, ακόμα και οι μεταφραστές ευρωπαϊκών κειμένων να ταλαντεύονται ανάμεσα στο εθνικό και το διεθνικό. Έτσι βέβαια, μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο, μόνο σύγχυση μπορεί να προκύψει. Από αυτή την άποψη, ο συντάκτης του κειμένου της W. είναι αξιέπαινος στη «μονολιθικότητά» του. Ωστόσο, να, ο νόμος που αναφέρει η Palavra θα έπρεπε να αποτελεί τουλάχιστον έναν χρήσιμο σύνδεσμο (αυτός που δίνεται τώρα εκεί για την ελληνική νομοθεσία είναι του WIPO, στα αγγλικά).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2009)

Ο όρος διανοητική ιδιοκτησία ως απόδοση του αγγλικού intellectual είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα κακής μετάφρασης. Αντιλαμβάνομαι την αναγκαιότητα διαχωρισμού εννοιών και σε νομικό επίπεδο, αλλά η λέξη "διανοητικός" ως απόδοση του intellectual σε αυτό το συγκείμενο απλά δεν λέγεται. Είναι βιασμός της γλώσσας. Το "διανοητικός" χρησιμοποιείται με άλλες σημασίες και παραδηλώσεις και σε άλλα περιβάλλοντα. Συνήθως. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τα διαχωρίσουμε, ας κοιτάξουμε για μια καθολική και ορθή απόδοση του copyright (για το οποίο ήδη υπάρχουν αποδόσεις και ιδέες), όχι του intellectual.

To "πνευματικός" είναι ιδανική απόδοση για το intellectual και ακριβές ισοδύναμο, καλύπτει δε με εξαιρετική άνεση τόσο την βιομηχανική δημιουργία, όσο και την καλλιτεχνική.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας βιασμός της γλώσσας. Ήδη και οι ελληνικοί νόμοι (και όχι μόνο) περιλαμβάνουν τον όρο *προϊόν(τα) της διάνοιας*. Θα σηκωθούν οι διανοούμενοι και θα φωνάζουν — μαζί και ο πνευματικός κόσμος της χώρας. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2009)

Και εις επίρρωση των ανωτέρω, παραθέτω από το αντίστοιχο λήμμα της Αγγλικής Wikipedia:

Intellectual property rights are a bundle of exclusive rights over *creations of the mind*, both artistic and commercial. The former is covered by copyright laws, which protect creative works, such as books, movies, music, paintings, photographs, and software, and gives the copyright holder exclusive right to control reproduction or adaptation of such works for a certain period of time.[1]

The second category is collectively known as "industrial properties", as they are typically created and used for industrial or commercial purposes. A patent may be granted for a new, useful, and non-obvious invention and gives the patent holder a right to prevent others from practicing the invention without a license from the inventor for a certain period of time. A trademark is a distinctive sign which is used to prevent confusion among products in the marketplace.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας βιασμός της γλώσσας. Ήδη και οι ελληνικοί νόμοι (και όχι μόνο) περιλαμβάνουν τον όρο *προϊόν(τα) της διάνοιας*. Θα σηκωθούν οι διανοούμενοι και θα φωνάζουν — μαζί και ο πνευματικός κόσμος της χώρας. :)



Να σηκωθούν και να φωνάξουν για τις διάφορες ανοησίες (μην-τις-χαρακτηρίσω) που πάνε και πετάνε μέσα στους νόμους του κράτους. Μέσα στις τελευταίες ημέρες, σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ πόσα και πόσα παραδείγματα αλαμπουρνέζικων από εθνική και Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία δεν έχουμε δει; Ένα και δύο; Ή διαλέγουμε αυτά που μας συμφέρουν και τα άλλα τα δεχόμαστε;

Η διανοητική ιδιοκτησία είναι καθαρός βιασμός και κακή χρήση της γλώσσας, κάτι σαν το μνημόνιον συναντίληψης ένα πράγμα, χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα μικροαστικής μεταφραστικής σύγχυσης. Ας το ξεπεράσουμε.

Τέλος, το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται όπως καθαρά νομίζω έδειξα όχι στο intellectual, αλλά στο copyright.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας,
θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε ένα αναθεματισμένο πρόβλημα που μου προκύπτει πολύ συχνά σε μεταφράσεις.

Προσωπικά, προτιμώ να αποδίδω το copyright ως *δικαίωμα αποκλειστικής εκμετάλλευσης* και το intellectual property rights ως *δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας*.

Έλα όμως που όλο μου διορθώνουν το copyright σε _δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας_. Και καλά αυτό, θα μου πείτε. Το θέμα είναι ότι συχνά, συχνότατα, το βρίσκω δίπλα δίπλα με το intellectual property rights και τι να κάνω; Να γράφω, π.χ., _παραβίαση δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας_; 

Για το copyright έχω συναντήσει επίσης τις εξής αποδόσεις:

δικαιώματα αναπαραγωγής
δικαιώματα αναδημοσίευσης 
δικαιώματα δημιουργού
καθώς επίσης και _συγγραφικά δικαιώματα_, το οποίο θεωρώ λάθος γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου αποδίδει το royalties.

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2009)

To _copyright_, αυστηρά μιλώντας (δηλ. όταν έχουμε δίπλα κι ένα _intellectual property rights_), είναι το _(αποκλειστικό) δικαίωμα αναπαραγωγής_, μία από τις συνιστώσες των δικαιωμάτων της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Σίγουρα δεν ταυτίζεται με τα «δικαιώματα δημιουργού», τα δε «δικαιώματα αναδημοσίευσης» είναι πιο περιορισμένα σε σημασιακό εύρος από τα «δικαιώματα αναπαραγωγής». Όταν όμως έχουμε μόνο του το _copyright_, τότε κατά κανόνα δηλώνει αυτό ακριβώς που δηλώνει και το _intellectual property rights_: τα _δικαιώματα πνευματικής_ _ιδιοκτησίας_ (ή _πνευματικά δικαιώματα_).


----------



## Lina (Nov 3, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα αυτό με έχει απασχολήσει και μένα παλιότερα. Η λύση που βρήκα σε κάποια κοινοτικά κείμενα ήταν η απόδοση _δικαιώματα διανοητικής ιδιοκτησίας_ για το intellectual property rights. 

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι το θέμα έχει ξανασυζητηθεί εδώ, τουλάχιστον κατά το σκέλος των intellectual property rights.

Mod's edit: σωστά, τα νήματα συγχωνεύτηκαν.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 3, 2009)

Το μεταφραστικό μου ένστικτο θα με έκανε να συμφωνήσω με την Παλάβρα. Οι επαγγελματικές μου εμπειρίες, όχι. Καλώς ή κακώς, στα κοινοτικά κείμενα έχει παγιωθεί η αντιστοιχία "droits d´auteur = copyright = δικαιώματα του δημιουργού" (βλ. οδηγία 2001/29/ΕΚ). 

Παράδειγμα: η απόφαση του ΔΕΚ της 23ης Απριλίου 2009, C-533/07, Falco: στη σκέψη 12 της απόφασης το πρωτότυπο γαλλικό κείμενο μιλά για "atteinte aux droits d’auteur" (που αποδίδεται στο ελληνικό κείμενο της απόφασης ως "προσβολή των δικαιωμάτων του δημιουργού"). Ο Άγγλος μεταφραστής το αποδίδει ως "copyright infringement". Όσον αφορά την "εκμετάλλευση" στο διατακτικό της ίδιας απόφασης έχουμε "droit de l´exploiter (= le droit)" = "right to use that right" = "άδεια εκμεταλλεύσεως του δικαιώματος".

Για πανομοιότυπα μεταφραστικά αποτελέσματα βλ. επίσης αποφάσεις ΔΕΚ της 15ης Οκτωβρίου 2009, C-324/08, Macro, και της 23ης Απριλίου 2009, C-425/07 P, ΑΕΠΙ κατά Επιτροπής (όπου έχουμε και υπόθεση ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Update: Με ενημερώνουν ότι οι Έλληνες νομικοί προτιμούν το _δικαιώματα διανοητικής ιδιοκτησίας_ για το intellectual property rights και το _πνευματικά δικαιώματα_ για το copyright. Anybody? Ρογήρε;


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 10, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Update: Με ενημερώνουν ότι οι Έλληνες νομικοί προτιμούν το _δικαιώματα διανοητικής ιδιοκτησίας_ για το intellectual property rights και το _πνευματικά δικαιώματα_ για το copyright. Anybody? Ρογήρε;



Για την εγχώρια αγορά είμαι πλέον κομματάκι αναρμόδιος να σας ενημερώσω. Ως προς το τί προτιμάται στα της ΕΕ, παραπέμπω στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου και νομίζω ότι εκείνη η λύση και λογική είναι και συμβαδίζει με την ορολογία των διεθνών και εθνικών διατάξεων. Όσον αφορά τον όρο "δικαιώματα διανοητικής ιδιοκτησίας", πόσο κακός θα γινόμουν αν έλεγα ότι μου μυρίζει αγγλισμό από μακριά:);. Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης η εξήγηση ως προς τη διάκριση μεταξύ "πνευματικής" και "διανοητικής" (εγώ δεν τη βλέπω για να είμαι ειλικρινής).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης η εξήγηση ως προς τη διάκριση μεταξύ "πνευματικής" και "διανοητικής" (εγώ δεν τη βλέπω για να είμαι ειλικρινής).


Εγώ δεν ανοίγω πλέον τέτοιες συζητήσεις, γιατί με οδηγούν στη ζώνη του λυκόφωτος


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2009)

Πάντως, Palavra, εάν αυτό που μεταφράζεις οφείλει να λάβει υπόψη του τη σχετική ελληνική νομοθεσία, ο Ν.2121/93 δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστικός μεν για μια τέτοια διάκριση μεταξύ _intellectual rights_ και _copyright_, παρέχει δε και ορισμένους όρους για τους οποίους θα πρέπει να έχεις επίσης αντίστοιχες αποδόσεις. Και το κυριότερο: Αν δεν έχεις σαφή κι έγκυρο ορισμό για το τι νοείται ως _intellectual right_ και το ως _copyright_ (και τις ειδοποιούς διαφορές τους), δεν έχει νόημα να ψάχνεις αποδόσεις. Στην ορολογία και την οροδοσία όλη η δουλειά αρχίζει από τον ορισμό τού όρου. Μόνον με τον σωστό ορισμό ανά χείρας μπορούμε να πάμε στο επόμενο βήμα, δηλαδή την ανεύρεση του αντίστοιχου όρου στη ΓΣ. Αν δεν το κάνουμε αυτό, είναι σαν να καταδυόμαστε με υποβρύχιο χωρίς να το έχουμε πρώτα καταστήσει στεγανό.

Άρθρο 1 
Πνευματική ιδιοκτησία​1. Οι πνευματικοί δημιουργοί, με τη δημιουργία του έργου, αποκτούν πάνω σ’ αυτό πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, που περιλαμβάνει, ως αποκλειστικά και απόλυτα δικαιώματα, το δικαίωμα της εκμετάλλευσης του έργου (περιουσιακό δικαίωμα) και το δικαίωμα της προστασίας του προσωπικού τους δεσμού προς αυτό (ηθικό δικαίωμα). 
2. Τα δικαιώματα αυτά περιλαμβάνουν τις εξουσίες, που προβλέπονται στα άρθρα 3 και 4 του παρόντος νόμου. 
Άρθρο 3 
Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα​1. Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα δίνει στους δημιουργούς ιδίως την εξουσία (δικαίωμα) να επιτρέπουν ή να απαγορεύουν: 
α) Την εγγραφή και την άμεση ή έμμεση, προσωρινή ή μόνιμη αναπαραγωγή των έργων τους με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει. 
β) Τη μετάφραση των έργων τους. 
γ) Τη διασκευή, την προσαρμογή ή άλλες μετατροπές των έργων τους. 
δ) Όσον αφορά το πρωτότυπο ή τα αντίτυπα (αντίγραφα) των έργων τους, τη διανομή τους στο κοινό με οποιαδήποτε μορφή μέσω πώλησης ή με άλλους τρόπους. Το δικαίωμα διανομής εντός της Κοινότητας αναλώνεται μόνο εάν η πρώτη πώληση ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο πρώτη μεταβίβαση της κυριότητας του πρωτοτύπου ή των αντιτύπων εντός της Κοινότητας πραγματοποιείται από τον δικαιούχο ή με τη συγκατάθεσή του. 
ε) Την εκμίσθωση και το δημόσιο δανεισμό, όσον αφορά το πρωτότυπο ή τα αντίτυπα των έργων τους. Τα δικαιώματα αυτά δεν αναλώνονται από οποιαδήποτε πώληση ή άλλη πράξη διανομής του πρωτοτύπου ή των αντιτύπων. Τα δικαιώματα αυτά δεν εφαρμόζονται σε σχέση με τα έργα αρχιτεκτονικής και τα έργα των εφαρμοσμένων τεχνών. Η εκμίσθωση και ο δημόσιος δανεισμός νοούνται σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην οδηγία 92/100 του Συμβουλίου της 19ης Νοεμβρίου 1992 (ΕΕΕΚ αριθμ. L 346/61 - 27.11.1992). 
στ) Τη δημόσια εκτέλεση των έργων τους. 
ζ) Τη μετάδοση ή αναμετάδοση των έργων τους στο κοινό με τη ραδιοφωνία και την τηλεόραση, με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ή με καλώδια ή με άλλους υλικούς αγωγούς ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, παραλλήλως προς την επιφάνεια της γης ή μέσω δορυφόρων. 
η) Την παρουσίαση στο κοινό των έργων τους, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, καθώς και να καθιστούν προσιτά τα έργα τους στο κοινό κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση στα έργα αυτά, όπου και όταν επιλέγει ο ίδιος. Τα δικαιώματα αυτά δεν αναλώνονται με οποιαδήποτε πράξη παρουσίασης στο κοινό με την έννοια της παρούσας ρύθμισης. 
θ) Την εισαγωγή αντιτύπων των έργων τους που παρήχθησαν στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεση του δημιουργού ή, εφόσον πρόκειται για εισαγωγή από χώρες εκτός της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας, αν το δικαίωμα της εισαγωγής αντιτύπων στην Ελλάδα είχε συμβατικά διατηρηθεί από το δημιουργό. (άρθρα 2, 3 παρ. 1 και 3, 4 Οδηγίας 2001/29 ΕΕΕΚ αριθμ. L. 167/10 - 22.6.2001).(1) 
[...]
Άρθρο 4 
Το ηθικό δικαίωμα​1. Το ηθικό δικαίωμα δίνει στο δημιουργό ιδίως τις εξουσίες: α) της απόφασης για το χρόνο, τον τόπο και τον τρόπο κατά τους οποίους το έργο θα γίνει προσιτό στο κοινό (δημοσίευση)· β) της αναγνώρισης της πατρότητάς του πάνω στο έργο και ειδικότερα την εξουσία να απαιτεί, στο μέτρο του δυνατού, τη μνεία του ονόματός του στα αντίτυπα του έργου του και σε κάθε δημόσια χρήση του έργου του ή, αντίθετα, να κρατάει την ανωνυμία του ή να χρησιμοποιεί ψευδώνυμο· γ) της απαγόρευσης κάθε παραμόρφωσης, περικοπής ή άλλης τροποποίησης του έργου του, καθώς και κάθε προσβολής του δημιουργού οφειλόμενης στις συνθήκες παρουσίασης του έργου στο κοινό· δ) της προσπέλασης στο έργο του, έστω και αν το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα στο έργο ή η κυριότητα στον υλικό φορέα του έργου ανήκει σε άλλον, οπότε η προσπέλαση πρέπει να πραγματοποιείται κατά τρόπο που προκαλεί τη μικρότερη δυνατή ενόχληση στο δικαιούχο· ε) προκειμένου περί έργων λόγου ή επιστήμης, της υπαναχώρησης από συμβάσεις μεταβίβασης του περιουσιακού δικαιώματος ή εκμετάλλευσής του ή άδειας εκμετάλλευσής του εφόσον αυτό είναι αναγκαίο για την προστασία της προσωπικότητάς του εξαιτίας μεταβολής στις πεποιθήσεις του ή στις περιστάσεις και με καταβολή αποζημίωσης στον αντισυμβαλλόμενο για τη θετική του ζημία. 
[...]
3. Το ηθικό δικαίωμα είναι ανεξάρτητο από το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα και παραμένει στο δημιουργό ακόμα και μετά τη μεταβίβαση του περιουσιακού δικαιώματος. 
Άρθρο 6 
Αρχικός δικαιούχος​1. Ο δημιουργός ενός έργου είναι ο αρχικός δικαιούχος του περιουσιακού και του ηθικού δικαιώματος επί του έργου. 
2. Τα δικαιώματα αποκτώνται πρωτογενώς χωρίς διατυπώσεις. 
Άρθρο 12 
Μεταβίβαση​1. Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα μπορεί να μεταβιβασθεί μεταξύ ζώντων ή αιτία θανάτου. 
2. Το ηθικό δικαίωμα είναι αμεταβίβαστο μεταξύ ζώντων. Μετά το θάνατο του δημιουργού, το ηθικό δικαίωμα περιέρχεται στους κληρονόμους του, που οφείλουν να το ασκούν σύμφωνα με τη θέληση του δημιουργού, εφόσον τέτοια θέληση έχει ρητά εκφρασθεί. 
Άρθρο 13 
Συμβάσεις και άδειες εκμετάλλευσης​1. Ο δημιουργός του έργου μπορεί να καταρτίζει συμβάσεις, με τις οποίες αναθέτει στον αντισυμβαλλόμενο και αυτός αναλαμβάνει την υποχρέωση να ασκήσει εξουσίες, που απορρέουν από το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα (συμβάσεις εκμετάλλευσης). 
2. Ο δημιουργός του έργου μπορεί να επιτρέπει σε κάποιον άλλον την άσκηση εξουσιών, που απορρέουν από το περιουσιακό του δικαίωμα (άδειες εκμετάλλευσης). 
[...] 
Άρθρο 14 
Τύπος των δικαιοπραξιών​Δικαιοπραξίες που αφορούν τη μεταβίβαση εξουσιών από το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα, την ανάθεση ή την άδεια εκμετάλλευσης και την άσκηση του ηθικού δικαιώματος είναι άκυρες αν δεν καταρτισθούν εγγράφως. Την ακυρότητα μπορεί να επικαλεσθεί μόνο ο πνευματικός δημιουργός.
[FONT=ECGDDD+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman][FONT=ECGDDD+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman][FONT=ECGDDD+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman][FONT=ECGDDD+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman][FONT=ECGDDD+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman][FONT=ECGDDD+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 10, 2009)

Η ίδια ακριβώς συζήτηση για τα δικαιώματα διανοητικής ιδιοκτησίας έχει γίνει ξανά και καλό θα ήταν να συγχωνευθούν τα νήματα για να μην ψάχνουμε σε δύο γωνιές για το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. 

Mod's note: Done.

Ο όρος διανοητική ιδιοκτησία πέρα από αστείος, είναι και ανακριβής και βασίζεται σε κακή μετάφραση (μηχανική μετάφραση του intellectual = διανοητικός, αγνοώντας ότι το intellectual αποδίδεται σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις με τη λέξη πνευματικός). Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η απόδοση του intellectual property, αλλά του copyright. Εκεί ας ψάξουν να βρούνε λύση οι νομικοί (και η Βικιπαίδεια).

Υ.Γ. Το "_δικαίωμα του δημιουργού_" ή σκέτο "_κόπυράιτ_", γιατί δεν μάς κάνει;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Θα τα συγχωνεύσω, εντωμεταξύ αστείος ξεαστείος ήδη χρησιμοποιείται, έκανα ολόκληρη συζήτηση σήμερα το πρωί σχετικά. Όσο για το copyright, η απόδοση που λένε ότι έχει παγιωθεί είναι «πνευματικά δικαιώματα» ή «δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2009)

Αποδόσεις πριν από ορισμούς, είναι το κάρο μπροστά από τ' άλογο. Σου έχει δώσει κανένας τον ορισμό τού _copyright_ και τον ορισμό τού _intellectual right_, τη μεταξύ τους σχέση και τις ειδοποιούς διαφορές τους;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you talking to me? 
Λοιπόν: 


Ambrose said:


> Υ.Γ. Το "_δικαίωμα του δημιουργού_" ή σκέτο "_κόπυράιτ_", γιατί δεν μάς κάνει;


Κοπιράιτ μεταγραμμένο σε καμία περίπτωση. Το θέλω για νομικό κείμενο αλλά και να μην το ήθελα, η λύση της μεταγραφής επειδή μας δυσκολεύει ένας όρος κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι πρόχειρη.

Στα βιαστικά: το intellectual property rights εμπεριέχει το copyright (και διάφορα άλλα, αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος). Το copyright δεν είναι μόνο _δικαιώματα δημιουργού_, γιατί μπορεί να αφορά, π.χ., δικαιώματα αναπαραγωγής ή ξερωγώ κάτι παρόμοιο.
Άρα, μπορεί να μεταφράζεται ως _δικαιώματα δημιουργού_ ή _δικαιώματα αναπαραγωγής _μόνο κατά περίπτωση.
Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει σαφής διάκριση των δύο όρων και σε μεταφράσεις γίνεται του κουτρούλη ο γάμος κάθε φορά, γιατί ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχει παγιωθεί η ορολογία, ο καθένας βάζει ό,τι να 'ναι.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 10, 2009)

Πολλά λάθη πάνε να περάσουν κι εμείς τα εντοπίζουμε και τα στηλιτεύουμε. Η διάδοση του όρου "διανοητική ιδιοκτησία" παραμένει χαμηλή. Αντιλαμβάνομαι την ανάγκη διάκρισης μεταξύ copyright και intellectual property, αλλά η διανοητική ιδιοκτησία δεν είναι λύση. Γιατί δεν είναι λύση:

1. σαν όρος δεν υπάρχει στο Ελληνικό δίκαιο
2. δεν μπορεί να τεκμηριωθεί διαφορά μεταξύ διανοητικής και πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Και τα έργα με copyright προϊόντα της διάνοιας είναι. Και το αντίστροφο. 
3. Καμία ουσιαστική διάκριση δεν γίνεται με τη χρήση του όρου διανοητική ιδιοκτησία σε αντιδιαστολή προς την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία. Το αντίθετο μάλλον. Μπέρδεμα γίνεται.

Υ.Γ. Και τα δικαιώματα αναπαραγωγής στα δικαιώματα του δημιουργού υπάγονται.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Με παρεξήγησες: δεν είπα ότι μου αρέσει. Απλώς μου δίνει λύση.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 10, 2009)

Είναι τόσο κακή λύση το copyright = δικαιώματα του δημιουργού, intellectual property rights = δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας; Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι η σύγχυση οφείλεται και στην πληθώρα όρων μεταξύ διαφόρων δικαιικών συστημάτων (και κατ' επέκταση γλωσσών). Πολλές φορές οι όροι απλώς εστιάζουν σε διαφορετικές όψεις του ίδιου πράγματος. Νομίζω, επίσης, ότι αν κάνουμε μια πρόχειρη μελέτη ορολογίας σε επίπεδο όχι δύο αλλά περισσοτέρων γλωσσών θα απομυθοποιήσουμε πολλά. 
Να πω, ακόμη, ότι με καλύπτουν πλήρως οι επισημάνσεις του Αμβροσίου σχετικά με το "πνευματική" και "διανοητική".


----------

